# Bunions..



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I was wondering if any other riders out there suffer with bunions?

Mine are inherited- lucky me :lol:

However my big toes are starting to cross over my other toe and push them out of allingment. I have spoken to my doctor who says its not bad enough to operate yet (My thought was why wait for it to get super bad.. but never mind) and I should just stick with it.

Two problems I have

Finding boots that DON'T pinch, but fit every where else

And being super sore after mucking out, being on my feet too long etc.. not enough stability from said boots.

Can anyone recommend anything, or boots? Thanks!


----------

